# Colnago carbitubo.......WOW



## JRT74 (Apr 27, 2004)

Look at this...it's a Colnago carbitubo of 1992 fresly painted at colnago. I love these double down tube, wish that i have one like this.


----------



## sneezix (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah, that's a beautiful bike, alright, and was my first choice for my
current Colnago/Campagnolo C-Record (Delta brakes, of course)
project. I decided that I'd never find a carbitubo that I could afford,
so pounced on a nice NOS Master Piu frame I found on EBay.

If you like the double downtube, you could always go for the
Bititanio, which is the same frame, but in titianium instead of
carbon fiber. These show up on EBay from time to time, though
there is one that is offered by a scammer (he offers several 'Nags
at the same time).

Frank


----------



## crashjames (Jan 14, 2003)

*how much is that bike going for?*



JRT74 said:


> Look at this...it's a Colnago carbitubo of 1992 fresly painted at colnago. I love these double down tube, wish that i have one like this.


 nmnmnm


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

Not sure about the Reynolds fork though, surely a Star or Precia would be more in keeping.....as well as an Art Decor paint scheme


----------

